# Tomori KO. Problemi al ginocchio.



## admin (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tomori KO in Milan - Genoa. Il difensore è stato costretto ad uscire al ventesimo minuto a causa di un problema al ginocchio.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Gennaio 2022)

Melma. Siamo nella melma.


----------



## ventu84090 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che c..era scontato a giocare il giorno dopo su questo campo imbarazzante


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Sembra menisco spero di sbagliarmi, un mesetto fuori se fosse confermato, spero di no.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Gennaio 2022)

Non è possibile dai.


----------



## bmb (13 Gennaio 2022)

Stagione finita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Come Thiago Silva l'anno in cui abbiamo perso lo scudetto contro parrucchino


----------



## Swaitak (13 Gennaio 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Sembra menisco spero di sbagliarmi, un mesetto fuori se fosse confermato, spero di no.


non farmi piangere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Gennaio 2022)

Complimenti a questa gestione demenziale che lo fa rientare in una partita totalmente inutile dove ogni titolare in campo é uno di troppo.


----------



## Walker (13 Gennaio 2022)

Sto bestemmiando in modo inconsulto


----------



## kipstar (13 Gennaio 2022)

ci sono giocatori per noi imprescindibili.
sono stanco di vederli che entrano ed escono dalla formazione.......


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tomori KO in Milan - Genoa. Il difensore è stato costretto ad uscire al ventesimo minuto a causa di un problema al ginocchio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Vediamo un po’. Speriamo in qualcosa di poco serio.


----------



## ventu84090 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque abbiamo una sfortuna incredibile..non è possibile davvero


----------



## Hellscream (13 Gennaio 2022)

È destino che contro l'inter non debba giocare


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tomori KO in Milan - Genoa. Il difensore è stato costretto ad uscire al ventesimo minuto a causa di un problema al ginocchio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


E' facile che sia il menisco, ma non è detto che sia un infortunio grave. Potrebbe esserselo soltanto pizzicato, o leggermente lesionato. Nel caso, è possibile anche giocarci su, una volta smaltito un probabile edema.


----------



## Tobi (13 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' facile che sia il menisco, ma non è detto che sia un infortunio grave. Potrebbe esserselo soltanto pizzicato, o leggermente lesionato. Nel caso, è possibile anche giocarci su, una volta smaltito un probabile edema.


Da noi però la diagnosi è sempre la peggiore possibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2022)

non credo rientrerà prima di 10 giorni. 
meglio che non commento.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Non siamo fortunati.


----------



## Konrad (13 Gennaio 2022)

Allucinante...davvero allucinante...ho finito i santi cui "appellarmi"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Gennaio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Comunque abbiamo una sfortuna incredibile..non è possibile davvero


Un conto é la sfortuna: Tipo un titolare che si infortuna in Milan-Juve.
Un altro é cercarsela faccendo rientrare un titolare in una partita totalmente inutile dove l'unico compito é evitare infortuni.


----------



## Alfabri (13 Gennaio 2022)

90% menisco. Speriamo sia una roba minima, non sembrava eccessivamente dolorante.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Gennaio 2022)

Abbiamo una sfiga da guinness dei primati, una cosa veramente difficile da credere. Così è impossibile andare avanti


----------



## chicagousait (13 Gennaio 2022)

Abbiamo vinto il campionato delle infermierie


----------



## Kayl (13 Gennaio 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> 90% menisco. Speriamo sia una roba minima, non sembrava eccessivamente dolorante.


A me sembrava molto più perplesso che dolorante.


----------



## diavolo (13 Gennaio 2022)

Viaggiando a fari spenti probabilmente abbiamo sbagliato strada.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io non ho più parole. Solo tristezza.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Gennaio 2022)

juve e inter le salta sicuro. Non ci sono parole, non so più cosa dire...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2022)

Non può essere sempre sfiga o la strega del Congo, ormai non mi va più nemmeno di scherzarci su.

Sarebbe anche ora di un'indagine interna e spedire qualcuno a calci nel sedere fuori da Milanello.


----------

